

Deis – An open source PaaS - gionn
http://deis.io/overview/

======
morgante
Can someone explain how this is different from Docker? As someone who hasn't
used either, I'd really appreciate an explanation of the nuanced
differences/how they relate.

~~~
peterwaller
docker is the brains, by talking to the operating system it makes easy to use
OS containers (which are analogous to VMs but much cheaper since they are one
process rather than a whole "machine").

Deis is for orchestration. He's the conductor of the orchestra. It's the next
level up, for managing how multiple containers get set up and talk to one
another.

------
awhitty
This is an awesome example of the kinds of things Docker is making possible.
It seems like these PaaS solutions are just sprouting up left and right now,
and it's exciting! It wasn't so long ago that "deploying" meant dragging
folders into an FTP window and hoping things worked just fine.

~~~
derefr
It surely is _exciting_ , but I do wish more people would throw in with the
Docker-based PaaSes that already have some momentum (Dokku, Flynn, etc.),
rather than making their own. I mean, I guess the required glue left over is
about on the level of a static site generator, which explains why everyone
thinks doing one as a weekend project will be great fun--but just like a
static site generator, one weekend (or even one fulltime developer) isn't
gonna make something I'm willing to build projects for clients on top of.
Which is something I really, really want to do.

So let's pick a project to be "the Rails of PaaSes" soon, okay? I _neeeed_
one. :)

~~~
vinceguidry
I started to use Dokku, got it installed and my app deployed, then realized
that it only supported one app. Such a strange design decision for a
virtualization platform. It really drove home to me how unfinished these new
PaaS solutions are. We're still another five years or so from "the Rails of
PaaSes".

I'm going to double down on 12 factor. The kind of encapsulation involved,
storing the app in code, config in the environment, data in persisted
resources, is ten times better than virtualization.

~~~
jpetazzo
Allow me to apologize if I sound blunt, but I think you missed the point of
Dokku. It is a, what, 100 lines shell script? It supports a single app, but
you can run it multiple times. The same way that Heroku supports a single app
_per git repository_. It's a kind of design decision, and not a limitation per
se.

Dokku is a demonstration of what you can achieve with Docker + a very little
shell script. In my humble opinion, it's very promising that you can achieve
so much (something that lets you deploy applications in a Heroku-compatible
way) with so little.

Also, 12-factor is totally orthogonal: you (not you specifically, but the
general developer) should use 12-factor as much as possible (because most of
it can be considered as "best practice", I think), then you can deploy on
IAAS, PAAS, your own machines, etc.; and using 12-factor just makes the whole
process easier.

~~~
vinceguidry
I did miss the point of Dokku. Unfortunately, I didn't realize that until
after I'd already burned 3 hours on it.

------
chanux
Previous discussion

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6167712](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6167712)

------
bsaul
Anyone with hands on experience to compare Deis to something like salt cloud
(from saltstack) ?

I know one is using chef and the other is using saltstack, but i'm talking
configuration, ease of deployment and reliability.

------
JoshGlazebrook
"Deis is designed to work with any cloud provider, although only EC2 is
currently supported."

Any idea when out of the box Azure support is coming?

~~~
gabrtv
We started the Azure integration and got hung up with their Python SDK. We're
actively working with the Microsoft guys on it, but I wouldn't expect anything
usable for a few months.

------
nivertech
So the perceived value of Flynn vs. Deis will be that it's:

1\. implemented in Go vs. Python+Ruby which means no dependencies, easier
install, etc.

2\. Modular architecture: in addition to Docker will also use CoreOS and etcd.

~~~
gabrtv
I would say Deis's perceived value is:

1\. Built using DevOps tools widely in use (i.e. Chef) so it integrates easily
into most environments and is an easier sell to conservative Ops teams

2\. Implemented with Django, Celery and other components that may not be as
sexy as writing from scratch in Go, but are battle tested -- which is a big
plus for application platforms.

In my opinion, there's room for both approaches in the Docker PaaS world.

